# Our Parker Is Gone



## Baymule (Jul 14, 2018)

Wednesday, July 11, 2018 we took pigs to slaughter. Then we ran the trailer through the car wash where my husband BJ, washed it out. When we got home, I let Parker out to potty and I started canning chicken. BJ let Parker in several hours later and he laid down, panting as it was hot outside. As I cleaned up the mess in the kitchen, my husband called Parker to come get some chicken. He didn't move. BJ called again, then took the piece of meat to Parker. Parker politely took it, then dropped it. BJ called to me, "Something is wrong with Parker." Indeed, Parker never turned down food.

I got on the floor with Parker and did the pinch test on his skin. It stayed pinched up, a sure sign that he was severely dehydrated. We called the vet, who was about to leave on a farm call and would be out all evening. We made an appointment for 8:00 the next morning. We offered fresh cold water to Parker and he lapped at it, not with his usual tanking up like a camel, but lapping just a little. His eyes were dull, he tried to wag his tail, but couldn't lift it.

I mixed a sugar and salt water solution, 4 teaspoons sugar and 1 teaspoon of salt in a glass of water. I used a syringe to dribble it in his mouth a little at a time. I got about 10 CC's in him and offered him water again. I did this for awhile and let him rest. We ran down the list of scenarios that it could possibly be. Only last year he swallowed a hickory nut that lodged in his intestines and required surgery to get it out. We figured it might be something along those lines again.

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/we-almost-lost-parker.35174/#post-471165

For the rest of the evening, I gave him the sugar/salt electrolyte solution, followed by all the fresh water I could encourage him to drink. We were terribly worried about him. But we were heartened by his perking up, wagging his tail and he went out to potty at 10:30. His kidneys were working ! Yay! His skin was doing better on the pinch test, so we thought he was doing better.

We were waiting for the vet to open the next morning. He weighed 111 pounds, up 6 pounds from his last visit. He was stress panting, the vet said he was still dehydrated and wanted to keep him all day and that night. They took him for x-rays and blood work. His blood work was all good, he had a fever and the x-rays showed nothing conclusive. The vet said he wanted to do a barium test. We left Parker and they put an IV in him.

That evening the vet called. Parker's fever was higher, he wasn't any better. The vet wanted to do exploratory surgery, he said he couldn't find what was wrong, but there was something going on and he was too worried over Parker to just leave him over night. We agreed. Hours later we received a phone call and the news was grim.

Parker had pancreatic cancer. A huge cancerous growth that was wrapped around his stomach and intestines. Parker's body cavity was full of cancer, his intestines were necrotic and pushed out of place by the cancer. I kept it together so I could make the decision I knew was coming. BJ was already crying. The vet said it wouldn't be fair to close him up, only to let him die in extreme pain in a few days. We agreed and through sobs and tears, told him to put Parker down. We told the vet we would pick Parker up the next day.

We fell apart. We went outside, both of bawling, and Trip came up trying to comfort us. When we left that morning with Parker, Trip tried to jump in the truck to go too. We had to lift Parker in the floor of the front seat, he was unable to jump in. Trip knew something was wrong. I promised him I would bring his buddy back to him and that everything would be alright. Now, with Trip nose bumping me and BJ, trying to comfort us, we really fell apart. We couldn't bring his friend back to him.

Parker came to us on December 26, 2011. Our beloved old Labrador, Danny had died in our arms the week of Christmas and we were devastated. Our daughter, son in law and grand daughter came for Christmas and the day after, they went to the local animal shelter and adopted Parker for us. My husband was off that day, relaxing in his PJ's. They called me at work, I went home and we surprised BJ. It was love at first sight.












We named him Parker. He was a perfect fit for us. Parker was very smart and wanted to please. He hiked his leg in the house, that first day, I scolded and hustled him outside. He never again did that. Instantly house broken. He wound around our hearts in a short time. He was a big playful puppy, he got along with Polly, our inside Australian Shepherd and he got along with Paris, our back yard GP. Parker was such a joyful dog. He adored our grand daughter and let her do whatever she wanted to him. This picture was taken 2-11-2012






The animal shelter claimed he was a 6 month old Labrador. However, Parker had a very un-Labrador curve to his tail, he kept growing and growing, surpassing the size of any Labrador we had ever seen. We did an internet search of large dog breeds crossed with a Lab. When we looked at pictures of Lab/Great Dane crosses, Parker jumped off the screen, there he was. We looked at picture after picture that looked just like Parker.

He was brilliant smart. A few words, show him what I wanted, and he got it. he made me look like a real dog trainer! After learning voice commands, I taught him hand signals. Our grand daughter adored him, and he adored her right back. I taught him to play hide n' seek. He loved it, he got the game. I'd cover his eyes, she ran and hid while I counted, then I told him to go find and he took off. They played it over and over.






In March of 2012, my 88 year old Mom had a stroke. She had to learn to walk again, but she dug in and did her therapy so she could go home. She wasn't home long before she fell and fractured her pelvis. Back to rehab, then she came to stay with us awhile. Parker was so worried about her, he knew something was wrong and wanted to help. I had to get her up, into her wheelchair, take her to the bathroom, leave the wheelchair at the door and help her to the toilet. It just killed Parker that he couldn't be in the bathroom too! This picture taken 5-31-2012. Look at that worried face! What love in his eyes! Our bathroom doors were only 24" wide.  What a dumb way to build a house. Later, Parked figured out how to squeeze his big self under the wheelchair and proudly joined us, licking Mom's knees. THAT didn't make her very happy! 






Parker grew to be a big boy. He loved to get in the recliner with BJ, lay his big head on BJ's chest and snore. When he got in my lap and snuggled down for his nap, his back legs hung off.






My Mom wound up moving in with us. At BJ's insistence, I quit my job to care for her. Parker made her laugh. Polly, our Australian Shepherd was self appointed to make Mom pet her and would nudge Mom until she complied. Mom had never been much of a dog person, but she loved Parker and Polly. Parker was quite the clown.






Parker took naps with our grand daughter. 12-28-2012






He loved baby chicks.






He helped me stake tomatoes. 6-3-2013 What a goofy dog! Such a joy!






BJ came out to help.






Time rocked along and on 9-23-2014, we closed on a doublewide on 8 acres-just 8 miles from our daughter, son in law and grand daughter! Over the next few months, I went back and forth, painting and putting down new floors. A fence had to go up for the horses and a neighbor came to our rescue and got it done. He also fenced a yard for Paris.

One night when I was home, I scrolled through pages of Great Pyrenees on rescue sites. BJ asked why and I told him we would need another GP soon for the new farm. The very next day, a man came in BJ's place of work with a GP puppy for sale. We named him Trip. He and Parker quickly became friends.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 14, 2018)

Finally moving day came on February 14, 2015--our 19th anniversary. We rented a U-Haul and got some help to pack it up. Our son is a crane operator and his job had just ended. He came to help and drive the U-Haul. Parker was confused, watching men take stuff out of our house and pack it up. Our son opened the truck door for something and Parker jumped in. He wouldn't get out, he didn't know what was going on, but wherever our stuff was going, he was going too! Eleven days later, at our new place, it snowed. The dogs had a blast.






Parked loved the farm life. He did everything we did. He followed the tractor, he helped with the fence, supervising to make sure we did it right. Here he is with Trip, helping us build the Hawg Hut. 10-28-2015






The day we closed on our old house 2-11-2015, and sold it, we hurried to the hospital 2 1/2 hours away. We got there 45 minutes before grand daughter #2 was born.

11-21-2015 Parker is on the job, watching over the baby. He loved her so much and always kept a close eye on her.






He played King of the Mountain with the girls.






On 9-1-2017 we received the gift of grand daughter #3. As soon as she was big enough, she crawled straight to Parker. He was delighted. I love this picture of him giving her a gentle lick on her forehead.






GD#3 loved Parker and made a beeline for him every time she came over. 7-27-2018






When the little girls were outside. Parker was right with them, watching over them. 10-5-2017


----------



## Baymule (Jul 14, 2018)

June 4, 2018 with grand daughter #3. She loved Parker never got enough of playing with him.






We just didn't see it coming. I asked the vet if Parker had been in pain. He replied that he had to be. But Parker never showed it. He was happy, bouncy, full to the brim with life and loving every minute of it. On Sunday, July 8, 2018 we butchered chickens and Parker was right there, catching chicken guts as I tossed them in the air to him. He sure did love chicken guts and we are glad that he had that day to enjoy himself to the fullest. On Monday and Tuesday, he was fine. Wednesday evening, he was definitely sick, but we didn't know what it was. Thursday morning we were at the vet's office, Thursday night he was dead. We just didn't know, he never told us and we had no idea he was so ill. Friday we picked him up for burial. Our dear friend and neighbor Robert, came over and dug Parker's grave, then came back and helped us bury him.

We are sorely missing our friend, our boon companion, our love, our best buddy. When we got home with him, Trip walked around the truck, nose in the air. We dropped the tailgate and Trip jumped in the back of the truck. BJ opened the bag and let Trip see Parker's face. Trip carefully sniffed all around the bag, then sniffed Parker's face. He jumped down. We cried some more at the sadness of it all, stroking Parker's face and saying our goodbyes.

He was only 7 years old. It wasn't his time. It just isn't right that he should be struck down in the prime of his life. He gave so much of himself to everyone. He had more love in his heart than any dog I have ever seen or had. All he wanted was to be close to us. Our approval, affection and love is what he lived for.

This picture was taken in March. I was sitting in the dirt, working on the garden fence. Parker was helping by laying as close to me as he could get. I took this picture of the love he expressed in his eyes, what ever did I do to deserve such love and devotion?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 14, 2018)

So very sorry Bay. This is beautiful tribute to him.  What a wonderful life you have given him. 
Outside of a human loss I don't think there is one greater than the loss of a dog. 
Weeping with you.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 14, 2018)

Thanks. We are broken hearted. We miss Parker so much.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 14, 2018)

I’m so sorry.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 14, 2018)

Oh Bay!!.....I know he meant a lot to y'all and it sure is difficult to endure..........that is for you, BJ, and Trip. The only way to be thankful, is to count yourself lucky to have enjoyed his company and companionship for those 7 yrs. Your tribute was just Awesome and it sure put a tear in my eye and a lump in my throat.....I know the loss will be with ya for sometime to come and the pain will subside eventually, but there is another wonderful companion out there just waiting to experience that big ole heart of yours......


----------



## luvmypets (Jul 14, 2018)

Oh bay I am so sorry you lost such a beautiful soul, the love he had for you is beyond words, I can see it in his eyes. He may be gone here but I am a strong believer that after they pass they watch over us and visit from time to time. And if you believe in that or not know that your sweet parker is at peace. As I read about you taking to the vet I had to hold back from crying because I had a very special dog named ginger that had the exact same thing. She was fine one day and a week later she was gone, she was only five. I wish you prayers of healing and know that we are here for you


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 14, 2018)

so sorry to hear


----------



## greybeard (Jul 15, 2018)

Seems to be a lot of losses being posted all at one time.... sorry you've lost such a wonderful companion/family member Baymule.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 15, 2018)

So sorry Bay! I've been away from BYH for a while and just found this thread. What a wonderful tribute of memories posted above and what a sad loss for all of you. Though I'm sorry for his passing, I'm glad he's no longer in pain.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 15, 2018)

@Baymule , I am so very sorry for the loss of your loved one. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 15, 2018)

Aching with sadness at the loss of your faithful companion.  It never seems fair to lose them, whether it is after 7 years or 17 years.  My heart goes out to your granddaughters as they will be so lost without their best buddy and you will miss his watching over them.
  I can only tell you that I can understand as it was heartbreaking to lose my white GS  many years ago.  
No one will ever take his place but someday you will find another to take up his duties.  Everytime I lost one, somehow, another just appeared to fill some of the emptiness and make a place for themselves alongside the one lost.  I am waiting for the next one to show up and become indespensible to me again.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 15, 2018)

@Baymule I am so sorry for your loss! 

He looked very happy in those pics, what a wonderful life he had with you!


----------



## Ridgetop (Jul 15, 2018)

I read your tribute and am crying for you now.  Dogs don't steal our hearts, we _give_ them willingly knowing that they will give so much more.  They ask nothing except to give us their devotion, love, protection, faithfulness, everything to the last.  You did the right thing, it is our final gift to spare them pain at the end.  We grieve when they leave us, but how much better to have had that companionship than to have been without it.    So hard for your family and the children.


----------



## promiseacres (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 15, 2018)

Your tribute to Parker is wonderful but had to be awfully hard to write.  I think you brought tears to a bunch of hard skinned folks that really aren't that hard skinned.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 15, 2018)

We have cried off and on all weekend. BJ will have me read it to him and he is sniffing all the way through, I have to stop to compose myself to keep reading. 

I feel sorry for anyone who has never known the pure love of a dog.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss Bay...
That was such a nice tribute you wrote about Parker and I know how painful and hard it must have been for you to write the tribute for him.



Baymule said:


> I feel sorry for anyone who has never known the pure love of a dog.


I agree. A dog's love is unconditional and forever!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 16, 2018)

Just saw this. I am SO SO sorry Bay and BJ. 
While the vet said he must have been in pain, I'm glad it was a "short" illness and he was himself almost to the last day.



Mike CHS said:


> I think you brought tears to a bunch of hard skinned folks that really aren't that hard skinned.


Not me, nope not me ...


----------



## mystang89 (Jul 17, 2018)

For the little it's worth, you have sympathy. I'm sorry for yours and your family's pain.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm very sorry for your loss.
They become a part of the family and it's very tough to lose them.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm sorry for your loss, Bay. Though his life was way too short, I still think Parker was a very lucky dog.


----------



## bethh (Aug 17, 2018)

Baymule said:


> June 4, 2018 with grand daughter #3. She loved Parker never got enough of playing with him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bethh (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  What an incredible tribute to a wonderful dog.  He sounds like he was well loved and had a happy home.  You are in my thoughts during this tough time.  Sorry I didn't see this sooner.  I haven't had much time to be on here.  Hope all your hearts are healing.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm tearing up all over again. We have a new dog, Beaux, a Louisiana Catahoula, 6 months old. But he isn't Parker. No dog will ever be Parker. Parker goes down in the Dog Hall of Love, he can never be replaced.

 In our lifetimes, we have had many dogs and will have many more dogs. That's just how it goes, we live longer than they do. But in the group of dogs, there are those special ones, those outstanding dogs that light up our lives with their presence, that give us their all, that love us unconditionally, with every cell in their body. Parker's pure joy in living each day to it's fullest is a lesson for all of us. He loved with his whole being. He loved his family, us. He would have laid down his life for us, he adored our grand daughters and children-any children. He even stepped between a neighbor and her 3 year old little boy one day when she scolded her child, and growled at her. She was amazed and delighted that he would love her boy so much that he would offer his protection, even against her! So much love, packaged up in 105 pounds of high energy and fun. He adored us and just wanted to be with us every minute of every day. Dear God, we miss him.

Tears are rolling down my face. We remind each other almost daily that we miss Parker doing this or that, his funny, quirky personality all bundled up in  a bounding, goofy, happy dog. Parker was intertwined in our daily life, we weren't ready to give him up. What a huge hole in our life that can never be filled, maybe it will slowly close up and heal, much like a flesh wound does. 

 We all should love life and each other like Parker did.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 17, 2018)

Baymule said:


> We all should love life and each other like Parker did.


Amen, sister!  (not fair to  make me cry at work)


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 17, 2018)

Baymule said:


> We all should love life and each other like Parker did.


We humans have a lot to learn from our dogs. They love life, they always "live in the moment" and they love you unconditionally!


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 17, 2018)

So true Baymule. Callie has left a forever mark.  I try to push it out of the way because even now I can easily go into a real grief state. I miss her everyday. I still cannot believe she is gone. Not sure the tears will ever stop.


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 17, 2018)

ding dang it bay between you and Southern you have my eyes leaking again.  it is so hard to loose a family member, and that's what they are family.  beaux will never fill parkers shoes but he will make his own path thru your heart and life.


----------



## Sheepshape (Aug 17, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Not sure the tears will ever stop.


 At some stage they do (for the most part).It's not because we care any less, but more we grow accustomed to our loss and find a way of accepting that their mortal selves aren't with us any more.

I don't think it's shallow to get another dog/cat etc etc. Nothing will replace that lost entity, but in offering a caring home to another of their kind, that action is good for both the person who has lost something dear and the animal who is in need of a permanent home.

Being upset is OK......if the lost animal didn't mean anything, then the hurt wouldn't even be there. So tears just show you care.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 17, 2018)

@Southern by choice you, I and others have been Blessed by the Grace of God to have been entrusted with one of His most special of all dogs. We were chosen because we could return the great love that we were given. We were chosen because God is All Knowing, He knows the past, present and the future. He knew that our beloved dogs would not live to be old, diminished by age, slow and full of aches and pains. He knew that we would lose our most beloved of all dogs in the prime of their lives and that we were not ready for them to go. But he also knew that those dogs, His most special and beloved dogs were only to be entrusted to those with the capacity to love them fiercely, to give them the happiest days of their lives, every day of their lives. You, I and others that have received God's Blessing in the form of His dogs, walk this earth a better person for having known and loved His dogs.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 17, 2018)

Dang it Bay...


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Aug 20, 2018)

I can’t even bring myself to write something so beautiful about Faith. She’s a heart-dog and our home isn’t the same without her. The farm isn’t the same without her. I still cry frequently. 

We will be adding another house dog in the future. NOT a replacement as there will be another and I know that. There is a void that I wish to fill by being greeted by those happy eyes and a wiggly butt.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 20, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> I can’t even bring myself to write something so beautiful about Faith. She’s a heart-dog and our home isn’t the same without her. The farm isn’t the same without her. I still cry frequently.
> 
> We will be adding another house dog in the future. NOT a replacement as there will be another and I know that. There is a void that I wish to fill by being greeted by those happy eyes and a wiggly butt.



We miss Parker daily. I don't know how you feel, but I know how we feel and there is a hole in our lives that will never be filled. If you get that outstanding dog once in your entire lifetime, consider yourself blessed. I have had two, I am doubly blessed. Even though we have a new dog, he is not Parker and it would be unfair to compare him. He is his own dog and has found his home with us.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 20, 2018)

I still laugh at that goofy dog when I read this.

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/we-almost-lost-parker.35174/

@Wehner Homestead  consider yourself Blessed to have had that special once in a lifetime dog that transcends all others. I know I am Blessed for having Parker in my life.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Wehner Homestead (Aug 21, 2018)

Of course I had to read the thread...all that I can say is that you both obviously love Parker very much!


----------



## Duckling and Spider (Sep 21, 2018)

You’re making me sob, and I’m gonna wake the LO!  I just had to let my pup go three weeks ago. Sepsis that was not caught in time. 
 to you. You certainly have had a rough time with your pups.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 22, 2018)

Sorry about your pup. It is heartbreaking when we lose them. The really good ones, we never get over, the hurt fades and we are blessed with the joy of their memories.


----------



## Duckling and Spider (Sep 22, 2018)

I have not had the time to cry. You certainly opened my dam.  I need these tears. I think they have been building too long.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 22, 2018)

Duckling and Spider said:


> I have not had the time to cry. You certainly opened my dam.  I need these tears. I think they have been building too long.


Grief is a process. Tears are a part of that process and crying may hurt, but you need that release. It sounds weird, but crying your eyes out will make you feel better. Keeping it all up inside hurts even worse because you are not dealing with your loss. Once you acknowledge that loss and grieve over that loss, only then can you pick up the pieces and move forward. It is different for every person, but grief is real and it is necessary. You can grieve here, most of us have been there and we are here for you. When I was holding 2 dying newborn lambs in my arms, the wonderful people here, well, let's just say I could feel the love. When we had to put the ewe down 2 days later, I was shattered. She was my favorite, my pet and I loved her dearly. My friends here were so kind, so caring and they had my back. We got your back.


----------



## Duckling and Spider (Sep 22, 2018)

Thank you.
 My sister just sent me a picture of her newest dog. I’ve yet to meet him.  At 125 pounds, and still growing, I think it’s safe to say he’s not just a black lab. 

 
The picture made me think of you. Which made me think about my dog... apparently I’m ready to grieve. That or my eyes are broken.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 22, 2018)

Cry it all out, grieve and as time passes, you will be able to remember  the happy memories and smile.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Sep 23, 2018)

@Duckling and Spider losing a beloved pet is hard! We’ve buried three dogs this year. Two from old age and one from an accident (she was barely one and taken way too soon!) We’ve grieved and grieved and grieved some more. We were finally ready to get another and got her Friday evening. It’ll all work out when the timing is right! Sending lots of hugs!!


----------



## Rammy (Sep 29, 2018)

Just found this post after reading about your new dog. It is hard to lose a pet that has touched your heart in a way no other has. Its especially hard when you dont realize they are sick. Parker certainly was a special baby. Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks @Rammy. I have the laptop balancing on the sleeping pup that is taking up all the space in my lap. LOL He certainly helps to amuse us, make us smile and he will bring joy into our lives. Parker was one of those special beyond special dogs, that goes into our memories of loving and being loved by a great dog. We miss him every day.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Oct 13, 2018)

Bay, I am so sorry for your loss and for all those on here that have lost their best friends as well. Seeing how much you all on here love your four-legged companions, I would like to tell you my story. 
In March 2005, another stray dog found its way to our house. We tried to run him off. We had two dogs already. He always came back. We never fed him figuring he would leave when he got hungry enough. The other dogs were in a pen so he couldn't get any of theirs. We found out that he would sleep under the shed. He followed us everywhere on the farm, 42+ acres. Never got close enough to touch. He was solid black except for a small white speck on his chest. Next month, still there. So we had to feed him. In July, we were walking through the tomato field. The dog was trailing me. I stopped, kneeled down and waited. He came up and slipped his head under my arm. He was around 1 year old. He was a Chabrador (chow/lab mix). He looked like a lab but had short legs and a solid purple tongue. Anytime anyone was outside he was there. I named him Shadow. He loved all animals. When a kitten died, he tried to wake it up. Fed them when their mother's did not come home. He brought catfish and bullfrogs from the creek. One day I even had to take a rabbit he found away from him because it was covered in ticks. But he was terrified of thunder. 
In 2012, mt dad's best friend died of cancer. He left behind a little Chiwennie. Her name was Prissy but we changed it to Wiggle because of the way she wiggle when she walked. His partner would leave and she would be gone for a week at a time. The little dog would not eat when alone. So we took her in. She was 3 years old. She went everywhere we went. She was the sweetest dog. I never did like small dogs much but I loved her with all my heart.
In Nov. 2014, I was waiting on a GSD puppy. We then found out my dad's brother was dying. We new he was sick but never knew he had colon cancer. He died Dec. 6, 2014. I got a GSD puppy on Jan 5, 2015. Mostly black with tan legs.
Then in March, little Wiggle got sick one evening. She threw up and I thought she ate something that upset her belly. She was always hungry, the bottomless pit. The next day she didn't feel real good, but ate and drank water. The day after that she kept drinking water and throwing up. We took her to the vet. They said it had to be antifreeze poisoning. We said that can't be, we have nothing leaking or any jugs around. Plus she was a house dog always with us, but please help her. They put pure grain alcohol into her IV. We went to she her everyday. She was always drunk like and terrified of being there. But we wanted her better so much. I called every morning and saw her every evening before closing. That was their visiting times. On the 4th day I called, "she's doing ok, raising her head up, looking around." I was happy that she was improving and went to my farm work. 2 1/2 hours later the Vet called and said she was gone. She had stopped breathing and they could not get her back. We were devastated. We went to pick her up later that day and even my dad could not keep his composure when the vet brought her out. We buried her in my flower bed near my rose bush. She was 1 month from her 6th b-day.
 
Then in May, my Shadow started throwing up. We did not take him to the vet because he was so afraid of it when when had his ear worked on the year before. We kept his pain eased and I helped him down the steps to go to the bathroom. He slept in his recliner on the porch. He was sick for 3 days before I knew the end was near. The last time he tried to stand up, he collapsed and he stopped breathing then his legs went rigid, his eyes got that far away look and his kidneys released. He was dead. I started crying while I hugged him telling him I was sorry and I loved him and then he gasped in a breath. My dad and my grandmother were there and they were both amazed. He heard me and came back too me. After about 25 minutes I needed to go check on the goats and Shadow was resting with his eyes closed. So I walked down the steps toward the goat shed but my dad called out to me saying come back,  he's looking for you. I walked back and Shadow was looking around with glazed eyes and he was shaking. I sat down beside him and he liked my hand and laid his head in my lap. I held him and he stopped shaking and closed his eyes back. I told him I was there, I loved him, would never forget him and that he could let go. He took a few more breaths and then peacefully passed away right where he wanted to be. He was 11 1/2 years old.
 
In June my grandfather got real sick. He didn't know where he was most of the time. Then we found out that their radiator cap was leaking after the truck had been running. We realized my grandfather had been getting dementia for a while. It was because of that that he did not know his radiator was leaking. He died in August of that same year.
My GSD is now 3 years old.
 
Does anyone here believe in reincarnation? Not in people but in dogs? My dad was driving around one evening this past spring on a empty road lined with soybean and corn fields. He went around a bend and saw something move on the side of the road. He stopped and backed up. He opened the door and shined his spotlight. A puppy raised up saw him and ran to the truck wanting in. My dad brought him home but said we needed to take him back because he might belong to somebody. We took him back and I put him across the ditch then turned to run back to the truck. The puppy beat me back in. We took him home. We spent a month looking for his owners but nobody claimed him. He is now 11 months old although I do not know what he is. He looks similar to a Burmese Mountain Dog.


----------



## Rammy (Oct 13, 2018)

Im so sorry for your loss @MiniSilkys. Ive lost many over the years and a few just recently, and hope every day that they will come back to me. I believe in reincarnation. Maybe one day they will come back but not yet.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 13, 2018)

Lovely story MS... Sorry for all of your losses, human and animal. My dogs are/have been, better than a lot of people. I think we all feel your pain.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 13, 2018)

@MiniSilkys The grief and sadness when we lose a friend sure is helped when we get another one of God's creatures. I can't imagine my life without dogs in it.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Oct 13, 2018)

My GSD Grizzly was just a puppy when his housemate Wiggle died. They were best buddies and she was teaching him how to act. He now does this just like she did. You know just little things that you don't she other dogs do. When we say wiggle's name he looks at us and bounces around. It's like she's in there. 
Our new farm dogs found us just like our old farm dog did. He now acts the same way Shadow did. 
I don't know but I believe they somehow found there way back to us.
And another thing about our GSD. When we got him I took him to the vet a few time for his check up, worming, and shots. He liked the Vet. Had no problem with him at all. Then after Wiggle died at the Vet when I took Grizzly back to get his rabies vaccination 4 months later he wanted to eat the vet up. He liked the nurses but hated the vet. He still wants to attack him. I have to put a muzzle on him, a halter, and a leash. It also takes both me and my dad to hold him for his rabies vacc. He weighs 140, btw.
This is my new farm dog, Max (he is maximum energy).

    Anyone have an idea what he is? He loves all my animals, cats, chickens, goats, ducks.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 13, 2018)

No idea what Max is, but he sure looks like a sweetheart. Your GSD hates the vet? What experience could have caused that?


----------



## MiniSilkys (Oct 13, 2018)

Baymule said:


> No idea what Max is, but he sure looks like a sweetheart. Your GSD hates the vet? What experience could have caused that?


I think it is little Wiggle inside of him, or he could sense that is where she died. Does he look like Burmese Mt. Dog? When he walks it looks like he is walking downhill. Boy can he run and turn on a dime.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 13, 2018)

I think he’s part English Shepherd.


----------

